# Need Cycle Layout Help? Not sure What to Run? Lookie Lookie



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 10, 2011)

I made this post in another section a while back, But I thought I would re post it here. ​





YouTube Video









 ​ 
Sometimes when planning our next cycle, we often hit a metal road block  on what we want to do, what do we want to use, And if this is our first  cycle, sometimes even the basics can be a bit hard to grasp. What is  even worse is when your on your 5+ cycle and you want to try something  new, something different. Well look no further, I have pre designed  cycles, and have included down  to the T how many of each you need to make it happen! Even if you don't  run these cycles bellow, it will be a good building block for you to get  started!
*
Beginner Cycles*
*
The Beginner!
*This cycle incorporates standard first time practices, with no  added frills, A great way to get your feet wet, and your blood raging!

*The Cycle*
1-10 Test E 500mg/wk ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-15 Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD 
*
Pct
*12-13 Clomid 75mg/ed
14-15 Clomid 50mg/ed



*What You Need* 
*Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 2 Vials*
*Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack
__________________________________________________  ______________

The Added Frill Beginner
*This cycle incorporates standard first time practices, with an added  oral steroid, A great way to get your feet wet, and your blood raging!

*The Cycle
*1-10 Test E 500mg/wk ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-4 Dbol 40mg/ed
1-15 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 

*PCT
*12-13 Clomid 75mg/ed
14-15 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need
**Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 2 Vials*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 packs
Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**

__________________________________________________  _________________

Lean Mass Beginner
*This cycle Incorporates a short ester test, and a quality oral.  Perfect for gaining quality pounds, while shedding a couple %'s off your  BF. Great for beginners
*
The Cycle*
1-8 Test Propionate 100mg/eod
2-8 Anavar 50mg/ed
1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 
*PCT*
9-10 Clomid 75mg/ed
 11-12 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need
Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials
Anavar 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 5 Packs
**Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**


__________________________________________________  ______________________

The Short Stack
*This cycle Incorporates a short ester test, and a quality oral. Perfect  for gaining fast pounds of muscle, Great for beginners
*
The Cycle
*1-8 Test Propionate 100mg/eod
1-4 Dbol 40mg/ed
1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 
*
PCT
*9-10 Clomid 75mg/ed
  11-12 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need*
*Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 packs
Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**

__________________________________________________  _________________

Intermediate Cycles
*
*The Wam Bam Thank You Mam!*
This cycle, incorporates two different quick acting injectables, and a  mass boosting oral, This cycle will put quick gains on you, and give you  a huge strength increase.

*The Cycle*
1-8 Test Propionate 100mg/eod
1-8 Tren Ace 75mg/eod
1-5 Dbol 50mg/ed
1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 
1-8 Cabergoline .5mg Twice Weekly 
*
PCT
*9 Clomid 100mg/ed 
10-11 Clomid 75mg/ed
12 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need
**Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials*
*Tren Acetate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 packs
**Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**

__________________________________________________  ____________________

The Slow and Steady
*This cycle, incorporates two different long acting injectables, and a  kickstart & back end  mass boosting oral, This cycle will put large  gains on you, keep your joints feeling great, and give you some nice  strength increases.
* 
The Cycle
*1-12 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-10 Nandrolone Decanate 500mg/wk ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-5 Dbol 50mg/ed
8-12 Dbol 50mg/ed
1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 
1-12 Cabergoline .5mg Twice Weekly 

*PCT
*14 - Clomid 100mg/ed
15-16 Clomid 75mg/ed
17 - Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need
**Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 4 Vials*
*Nandrolone Decanate 250mg/ml - 10ml vial x 2 Vials* 
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 7 packs*
*Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**

__________________________________________________  ______________________

The LBM Generator
*This cycle, incorporates two different long acting injectables, a   kickstart & back end lean mass oral and hardening compoundsl, This  cycle will put lean gains on you, keep your  joints feeling great, and  shred some body fat.
*
The Cycle
*1-6 Test Enanthate 500mg/wk  ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-14 Equipoise 500mg/wk  ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
1-5 Tbol 50mg/ed
7-15 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk  ( Inject 2 x Per Week ie; Mon/Thurs )
9-15 Anavar 70mg/ed
10-15 Winstrol 50mg/ed
1-20 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 

*PCT
*17 - Clomid 100mg/ed
18-19 Clomid 75mg/ed
20 - Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need*
*Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 4 Vials
Equipoise 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3
Tbol 10mg/Tab - 50 Tabs x 3
**Anavar 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 6 Packs*
*Winstrol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 Packs*
*Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs* *x 1 pack**


______________________________________________________________________

**Joint and Tendon Cycle : *
every once in a while its a good idea to run a Joint and Tendon health  cycle to help repair the damages you have encountered running higher  doses of test, and other compounds.

*The Cycle*

1-17 Test E 250-300mg/wk
1-16 EQ 500-600mg/wk
1-17 Mod-Grf 100mcg 2 x per day
1-17 GHRP-2 100mcg 2 x per day
1-6 Anavar 50mg/ed
1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

*PCT*
19 - Clomid 100mg/ed - 25mg Aromasin ED
20-21 Clomid 75mg/ed - 12.5mg Aromasin ED
22 - Clomid 50mg/ed - 12.5mg Aromasin EOD


You can also add a back end Oral, like Anavar or even a low dose Dbol to  the end. I chose EQ over deca for the fact that in order for this to be  successful you need your test to be 300mg or less, anything more will  cause collagen degeneration. EQ has been shown to increase collagen  synthesis up to 320%. If you ran Deca higher than Test like above, you  can pose the risk of issues.         
* 
__________________________________________________  _______________________

**The Hulker Bulker*
The Hulker Bulker is a perfect cycle after you ran a basic Beginner  cycle, This cycle has a higher amount of Test, for Longer, and a Kick  start dbol with an ending dbol, Making for huge gains, and Will help you  solidify the gains at the end!

*The Cycle*
1-12 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk
1-5 Dbol 50mg/ed
8-12 Dbol 50mg/ed

*PCT*
14 Clomid 100mg/ed 
15-16 Clomid 75mg/ed
17 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Get*
*Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial **x 4 Vials*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs** x 7 packs*
*Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs** x 1 pack*
* __________________________________________________  _
Advanced Cycles
*
* The Killa Zilla*
This cycle, is for the freaks and Highly Experience AAS User, This cycle was made by *Ordawg1*. Heed caution when using this cycle, this is for bad mofo's only!
*
The Cycle
*1-4 Test Propionate 100mg/eod
1-6 Test Enanthate 500mg/wk
1-16 Test Suspension 100mg/ 2 hours before workout
1-16 NPP 100mg/eod
1-16 Masteron Propionate 100mg/eod
1-16 Anavar 50mg/ed
6-11 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk
6-10 Anadrol 50mg/ed
12-16 Test Enanthate 1200mg/wk
12-16 Dbol 50mg/ed
1-16 Aromasin 25mg/eod
1-16 Cabergoline .5mg/ Twice Weekly

Keep Nolva, and Letro on hand to nip out gyno issues


*PCT
*By this time in your career if you doing this type of cycle, you should be cruising, so no PCT

*What You Need
**Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 2 Vials*
*Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 5 Vials*
*Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 7* 
*NPP 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 6 Vials*
*Masteron Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 7*
*Anavar 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 12 Packs*
*Anadrol 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 1 Pack*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 Packs*

__________________________________________________  __________________________________

*The Repo Receptor Battle

The Cycle
*1-14 Test Cypionate 400mg/wk
1-14 Tren Enanthate 800mg/wk
1-14 Anavar 60mg/ed
1-14 Proviron 50mg/ed
6-14 Dbol 30mg/ed
1-14Aromasin 12.5mg/eod 
*
PCT
*If you are advanced I would be cruising

*What You Need
Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3
Tren Enanthate 200mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 6 Vials
**Anavar 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 12 Packs*
*Proviron 25mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 4 Packs*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 4 Packs*

__________________________________________________  ______________________________________

*The D-Latsky Recomp Killa*
Week 1-6 bulk on lowered cal diet, Nice re comp with good strength and definition.
*
The Cycle*

1-6 Sustanon250/eod 
1-6 Nadrolone Decanate 400mg/wk
1-4 dbol 30mg a day
6-12 Tren Ace 150mg/eod
6-12 Test prop 100 mg/eod
6-12 Winstrol 50mg/ed

*PCT*
13 - Clomid 100mg/ed
14-15 Clomid 75mg/ed
16 Clomid 50mg/ed

*What You Need
Sustanon 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials
Nandrolone Decanate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 2 Vials
Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 2 Packs
Tren Acetate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 4 Vials
Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials
Winstrol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 5 Packs
Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 1 Pack*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________
* The Pitbull Cycle
*The Pitbull cycle is as mean as a Pitbull, and will  get you as jacked as  OD, it combines some of the most powerful orals,  with some of the best  mass boosting injectables.
*
The Cycle
*1-14Test C 600mg/WK
1-12 Deca 400mg/WK
1-4 Anadrol 100mg/ED
  1-4 Test Suspension 50 mg ED 2 hours before workout 
9-15 Dbol 40mg/ED
1-19 Aromasin 12.5 mg/ EOD
1-12 Cabergoline .5mg/Twice Weekly

*PCT*
*16* 100mg Clomid ED
*17* 100mg Clomid ED 
*18* 75mg Clomid ED
*19 *50mg Clomid ED          
*
What You Need
**Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 5 Vials* 
*Nandrolone Decanate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 3 Vials*
*Anadrol 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 2 Packs*
*Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 2 Vials*
*Dbol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 3 packs
**Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 1 Pack*

*The Billy "The Kid" RIPPER*
This cycle Boasts some serious power, with some  relatively mild compounds, Making it fairly safe, LONG and beneficial,  it will keep your joins lubricated, and give you some insane  vascularity, and Muscle Fullness - Great Cycle*

The Cycle*
1-4 Test Prop 100mg/eod
1-6 Test E 500mg/wk
1-15 EQ 750mg/wk
1-13 Masteron 100mg/eod
1-6 Winstrol 50mg/ed
7-16 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk
8-17 Anavar 50mg/ed
1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod
1-16 Proviron 50mg/ed 

*PCT*
*16* 100mg Clomid ED & Aromasin 25mg/ed
*17* 100mg Clomid ED & Aromasin 25mg/ed
*18* 75mg Clomid ED & Aromasin 12.5mg/ed
*19 *50mg Clomid ED & Aromasin 12.5mg/eod

*What You Need
**Test Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 2 Vials*
*Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial* *x 4 Vials*
*Equipoise 250mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 5 Vials*
*Masteron Propionate 100mg/ml - 10ml Vial x 5 Vials
**Winstrol 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 5 Packs
**Anavar 10mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 7 Packs*
*Proviron 25mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 5 Packs*
*Clomid 50mg Tabs - 50 Tabs x 1 Pack*

__________________________________________________  ________________

*OldSchoolLifter's Peptide-Anabolic Assault! *
This Cycle, Is amazing, Watch your body change before your eyes, your  will feel harder, your tendons will feel great, and your will shred some  serious body fat, all the while gaining some solid muslce mass. 

*The Cycle:
*
*1-13* Ghrp-2, 100mcg – SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout, Pre Bed
*1-13* Mod-Grf(1-29) 100mcg SubQ Morning Upon Wake, Post Workout, Pre Bed
*3-13* Test Prop 150mg/eod
*3-13* Tren Ace 100mg/eod
*3-13* Anavar 50mg/ed
*1-13* - Clen 120mcg 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off Protocol.
*3-13 *Aromasin 12.5mg/eod
*3-13 *Cabergoline .5mg Twice Weekly

*PCT*
*14 *100mg Clomid ED / Aromasin 25mg/ed
*15* 100mg Clomid ED / Aromasin 25mg/ed
*16* 75mg Clomid ED / Aromasin 12.5mg/ed
*17 *50mg Clomid ED          / Aromasin 12.5mg/eod

*What You Need:

6 x Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10ml Vial
4 x Tren Acetate 100mg/ml 10ml Vial
30mg Mod-Grf(1-29)
30mg GHRP-2
7 x Anavar 10mg/Tab x 50 Tabs per pack
1 x Clomid 50mg/Tab x 50 Tabs per pack

__________________________________________________  _________

OldSchoolLifter's October Bulker!
*This cycle is designed to put on mass in quick fashion while,  maintaining good joint and tendon health, all the while blowing the fuck  up, and keeping fat at bay! Not for the weak, but the rewards are worth  it - Experienced Users ONLY!

*The Cycle

1-12* Test Prop 75mg/ed
*1-8* NPP 50mg/ed
*1-12* Anavar 50mg/ed
*1-5* Anadrol 50mg/ed
*9-12* Tren Ace 100mg/ed
*8-12* Dbol 40mg/ed
*1-12* Proviron 25-50mg/ed
*1-12* Insulin 6iu Post Workout ( 3x per week for me )
*1-??* HGH 6iu/ed Split - 3iu Morning & 3iu Post Workout
*1-??* 100mcg Mod Grf(1-29) 3x daily - (Morning - PWO - Pre Bed )
*1-??* 100mcg GHRP-2 - 3x daily - (Morning - PWO - Pre Bed )

*PCT*
No PCT! Cruise at 300-400mg Test Weekly, along HGH and Peptides. 

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________

GMO's Fall/Winter BULKER!!
This is an EXTREMELY ADVANCED CYCLE and not for novices.  I have  been   training for 21 years and using AAS for 10. This cycle has one thing in   mind, gain some serious mass, all the while staying relatively lean!
*The Cycle*

*Wk 1-12* Test E 500mg/wk
*Wk 1-5*  EQ 600mg/wk
*Wk 1-3 * Test Base 50-100mg PreWO
*Wk 1-5* Anadrol 100mg ED
*Wk 1-11* NPP 450mg/wk
*Wk 1-21* Proviron 50mg ED
*Wk 6-11*  EQ 800mg/wk
*Wk 7-12* TNE 50-100mg PreWO
*Wk 8-12* Dbol 50mg ED
*Wk 12-15* EQ 1000mg/wk
*Wk 13-21* Test E 250mg/wk
*Wk 13-21* Tren A 50-75mg ED
*Wk 14-21* Anavar 100mg ED
*Wk 15-19* EQ 1200mg/wk
*Wk 1-21* Cabergoline 0.5mg x2/wk
*Wk 1-21* Aromasin 25mg ED
*Wk 1-21* HCG 500iu x2/wk
*Wk 22-23* HCG 1000iu eod
*Running GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 100mcg x3/day indefinitely*

*PCT:*
Clomid 100/100/75/50/50/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5/12.5eod/12.5eod
GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 100mcg x3/wk
Slin 10iu PostWO
3g Vit C         
*

--------------------------------------------------

**The Blitzkrieg*

This cycle is FAST! it will put some serious mass and strength on you in  a short period, Eat hard, train harder, and dedicate your self to this  completely, and you will see that quick bump and run;s can also be fun  as hell. 

*1-5 Test Base 100mg/ed
1-5 Anadrol 75-100mg/ed
1-5 Dbol 30mg/ed
1-5 NPP 100mg/eod
1-6 Aromasin 25mg/ed*

After 5 weeks, I would cruise on prop or test e, and then 5 weeks later  repeat! If you choose to cruiseo n test E start 250mg/one per week from  the start of the cycle that way its working when your ready to cruise, 

* 
MORE TO COME!*


----------



## S_walker (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking forward to running the LBM generator!


----------



## J.thom (Nov 10, 2011)

excellent post OSL


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 10, 2011)

Good post bro! Pretty much a buffet of juicy goodness lol!!


----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

You'll have to edit my cycle...I changed it up quite a bit since you posted that.

*Wk 1-12* Test E 500mg/wk
*Wk 1-5*  EQ 600mg/wk
*Wk 1-3 * Test Base 50-100mg PreWO
*Wk 1-5* Anadrol 100mg ED
*Wk 1-11* NPP 450mg/wk
*Wk 1-21* Proviron 50mg ED
*Wk 6-11*  EQ 800mg/wk
*Wk 7-12* TNE 50-100mg PreWO
*Wk 8-12* Dbol 50mg ED
*Wk 12-15* EQ 1000mg/wk
*Wk 13-21* Test E 250mg/wk
*Wk 13-21* Tren A 50-75mg ED
*Wk 14-21* Anavar 100mg ED
*Wk 15-19* EQ 1200mg/wk
*Wk 1-21* Cabergoline 0.5mg x2/wk
*Wk 1-21* Aromasin 25mg ED
*Wk 1-21* HCG 500iu x2/wk
*Wk 22-23* HCG 1000iu eod

Currently pushing 12cc of oil per week, hypothetically of course.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> You'll have to edit my cycle...I changed it up quite a bit since you posted that.
> 
> *Wk 1-12* Test E 500mg/wk
> *Wk 1-5*  EQ 600mg/wk
> ...



Edited brother, Thank you! And nice cycle my man


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 10, 2011)

Gmo, you are a certified freak


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn those cycles got me hard before I pinned them!


----------



## exellerant (Nov 10, 2011)

mad post!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you! This can be used as a good base, or to get ideas from.


----------



## GMO (Nov 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Gmo, you are a certified freak




Lol...thanks.

It is a cycle I have always wanted to run, and so far I am loving it.  Definitely do not recommend it to anyone though.


----------



## acemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! The thread is the freaking best. Nice book o'recipes. I have a question...Has anyone worked in test cypionate 400mg/wk for 10 weeks with igf-1 lr3 for 50 days starting at week 2? For a cycle like this what kind of PCT cycle will I be looking at?

Thanks


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

Very informative thread my man


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 14, 2011)

acemon said:


> Wow! The thread is the freaking best. Nice book o'recipes. I have a question...Has anyone worked in test cypionate 400mg/wk for 10 weeks with igf-1 lr3 for 50 days starting at week 2? For a cycle like this what kind of PCT cycle will I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks





Oneshotonekill said:


> Very informative thread my man





Your welcome!


----------



## rangermike (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm pretty much on the LBM generator right now!! Dosages are a little higher on mine!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 14, 2011)

*The Billy "The Kid" RIPPER
This cycle Boasts some serious power, with some relatively mild compounds, Making it fairly safe, LONG and beneficial, it will keep your joins lubricated, and give you some insane vascularity, and Muscle Fullness - Great Cycle

The Cycle
1-4 Test Prop 100mg/eod
1-6 Test E 500mg/wk
1-15 EQ 750mg/wk
1-13 Masteron 100mg/eod
1-6 Winstrol 50mg/ed
7-16 Test Enanthate 750mg/wk
8-17 Anavar 50mg/ed
1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg/eod
1-16 Proviron 50mg/ed
*





^^^THIS! 
This post should be a sticky...forgot the Tren though....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ Looks great to me Bro!


----------



## GreenHULK (Nov 23, 2011)

That's crazy shit I knew u freaks had crazy cycles but holy shit for my first I was thinking. 
1-6 t400 400mg
6-8 600mg
8-10 800mg 
1-4 d-Bol 30mgs 
Pussy compared to that lol!!! But I don't want to b a giant I do want to surpass my natural limits


----------



## GreenHULK (Nov 23, 2011)

Badass post!!! Props on this thread


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 24, 2011)

I just copied and pasted this to word and saved it. Thanks!!!  Just what I was looking for, for a nice easy dip in the big boi pool, ha ha!


----------



## gixxermaniak (Nov 24, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 25, 2011)

*Joint and Tendon Cycle : *
every once in a while its a good idea to run a Joint and Tendon health cycle to help repair the damages you have encountered running higher doses of test, and other compounds.

*The Cycle*

1-17 Test E 250-300mg/wk
1-16 EQ 500-600mg/wk
1-17 Mod-Grf 100mcg 2 x per day
1-17 GHRP-2 100mcg 2 x per day
1-6 Anavar 50mg/ed
1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD

*PCT*
19 - Clomid 100mg/ed - 25mg Aromasin ED
20-21 Clomid 75mg/ed - 12.5mg Aromasin ED
22 - Clomid 50mg/ed - 12.5mg Aromasin EOD


You can also add a back end Oral, like Anavar or even a low dose Dbol to the end. I chose EQ over deca for the fact that in order for this to be successful you need your test to be 300mg or less, anything more will cause collagen degeneration. EQ has been shown to increase collagen synthesis up to 320%. If you ran Deca higher than Test like above, you can pose the risk of issues.


----------



## nby (Nov 25, 2011)

Sticky this!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 30, 2011)

nby said:


> Sticky this!




I would but Im not sure if its my call, and there are alot of stickies up there. 

just a shameless bump lol


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 30, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I would but Im not sure if its my call, and there are alot of stickies up there.
> 
> just a shameless bump lol



This is sticky level for sure. Yeah, there a lot there but if you read them all, you won't have a lot of questions left.

Another shameless bump from me until this becomes a sticky.


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutly should be a sticky.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 1, 2011)

J.thom said:


> excellent post OSL





exellerant said:


> mad post!





acemon said:


> Wow! The thread is the freaking best. Nice book o'recipes. I have a question...Has anyone worked in test cypionate 400mg/wk for 10 weeks with igf-1 lr3 for 50 days starting at week 2? For a cycle like this what kind of PCT cycle will I be looking at?
> 
> Thanks





Oneshotonekill said:


> Very informative thread my man





GreenHULK said:


> Badass post!!! Props on this thread





Ezskanken said:


> I just copied and pasted this to word and saved it. Thanks!!!  Just what I was looking for, for a nice easy dip in the big boi pool, ha ha!





gixxermaniak said:


> Good stuff





Db52280 said:


> Absolutly should be a sticky.



The people have spoken!

Mods what are you waiting for?


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

Sticky...sticky...sticky...sticky


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL, I have a few more coming your way


----------



## shearerr (Dec 2, 2011)

this is just great mate !!!  
thanks a lot


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 2, 2011)

*The Blitzkrieg*

This cycle is FAST! it will put some serious mass and strength on you in a short period, Eat hard, train harder, and dedicate your self to this completely, and you will see that quick bump and run;s can also be fun as hell. 

*1-5 Test Base 100mg/ed
1-5 Anadrol 75-100mg/ed
1-5 Dbol 30mg/ed
1-5 NPP 100mg/eod
1-6 Aromasin 25mg/ed*

After 5 weeks, I would cruise on prop or test e, and then 5 weeks later repeat! If you choose to cruiseo n test E start 250mg/one per week from the start of the cycle that way its working when your ready to cruise, 
*
*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2011)

Need Cycle Layout Help – Start Here! – OldSchoolLifter | Uncle Z Blog


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

OSL, why havent you made this a sticky yet?

Im thinking of revolting due to the injustice you are suffering!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 4, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> OSL, why havent you made this a sticky yet?
> 
> Im thinking of revolting due to the injustice you are suffering!!!!




Technically I could do it, becasue I have that power now, but I would feel wrong making my own thread a sticky! lol

Dont revolt, I did put it on the blog though so if it does get shuffled away, you can always see it.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a good thread. I like.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great post. Great formatt as well.


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 5, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *The Blitzkrieg*
> 
> This cycle is FAST! it will put some serious mass and strength on you in a short period, Eat hard, train harder, and dedicate your self to this completely, and you will see that quick bump and run;s can also be fun as hell.
> 
> ...



Dbol and anadrol at the same time? Your liver must hate you. LOL.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 5, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Dbol and anadrol at the same time? Your liver must hate you. LOL.





Try it, Low dose dbol with moderate Anadrol wont affect it all that much than just being on abombs, but the synergistic affect is insane!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

Stuck for a bit


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a STICKY!



Very very deserving thread, finally...


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm around 210lbs. Began AAS around 170lbs. I am a beginner in AAS use; I've only ran a few cycles.  Stupidly after my last cycle, I didnt run much PCT aside from arimidex.  Now I have tons of bodyfat as my test plummeted.  No gyno, but I have the gyno puffy look due to fat in my chest.  Aside from diet and tons of cardio what AAS would you recommend for cutting and hardening?  I would like to stay away from t3 and t4 (pretty much anything that will effect my thyroid).  Please help.


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 14, 2011)

Best sticky on the site


----------



## Joey21 (Dec 17, 2011)

im currently running sustanon test enathate and test cypionate 1cc a week of each Mon:sus
Wed:enathate
Fri:Cypionate
is this is a good stack? is it too much im kinda new to the game im on my fourth cycle now.


----------



## Joey21 (Dec 17, 2011)

also i started at 170 lbs. im now 200lbs. 6ft.4 ive been lifting consistently for about 5 yrs. i guess im supposed to throw that in there


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

Joey21 said:


> im currently running sustanon test enathate and test cypionate 1cc a week of each Mon:sus
> Wed:enathate
> Fri:Cypionate
> is this is a good stack? is it too much im kinda new to the game im on my fourth cycle now.





Joey21 said:


> also i started at 170 lbs. im now 200lbs. 6ft.4 ive been lifting consistently for about 5 yrs. i guess im supposed to throw that in there




So if I am understanding you correctly, you are pinning

250mg Sust
200mg Cyp
250mg Enanthate 

That makes no sence to me.

Drop the sust, the boost its giving you from the propionate is only throwing your blood levels up and down. Stick to one of the longer esters and pin it 2 x per week.

*Example*

Enanthate 250mg 2 x weekly ( Mon - Thurs ) = 500mg/wk

and that is a good cycle for you.


----------



## RockShawn (Dec 18, 2011)

OSL great post. I really need to do a joint and tendon cycle and no clue what to do till now. 

Would HGH at 4iu/day interfere with the "joint and tendon cycle" I'm trying to get a full 6 months straight on HGH and I'm halfway there. 

Also what about hcg while on that one? And what kind of training routine?

Props brother!


----------



## .303.Zzz (Dec 20, 2011)

Best thread for any rookie like me to read before I read this I was gonna do a test e 500 mg a week with just nova for PCT like a lot of people recommend but it's not the way to go I'm gonna go with the first cycle you posted thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 24, 2012)

.303.Zzz said:


> Best thread for any rookie like me to read before I read this I was gonna do a test e 500 mg a week with just nova for PCT like a lot of people recommend but it's not the way to go I'm gonna go with the first cycle you posted thanks!




You will enjoy it, keep us posted.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Great thread.


----------



## tbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

i have a question about the lbm generater? could i use metha-drol extreme for the kickstart and ep-stane for the ending hardener

and i only have enough gear to run eq for 15 weeks at 400mg and test e at 500mg for 15 weeks. would that pose any problems


----------



## carmineb (Jan 25, 2012)

great post, gives some of us beginners a place to study, dissect and figure out the methodology behind each cycle, (its how I learn).

thanks a bunch....  Ya, this ought to be a sticky....  or the cycles be pulled out and a sticky made out of them


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

*I really like this one.*

*OldSchoolLifter's October Bulker!*



*Great looking cycles bro.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> So if I am understanding you correctly, you are pinning
> 
> 250mg Sust
> 200mg Cyp
> ...


 
Im not a fan of sust.To many fast acting esters in it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Im not a fan of sust.To many fast acting esters in it.




I really dislike sust, Id rather use a straight ester rather than a bunch of different test esters in the same vial.


----------



## wakiv4 (Mar 1, 2012)

in The Beginner Cycle can i sub Arimidex  for Aromasin 12.5mg EOD? if so what dose?
Also in your hulker bulker cycle you dont include Aromasin.  misprint?
thanks


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 2, 2012)

wakiv4 said:


> in The Beginner Cycle can i sub Arimidex  for Aromasin 12.5mg EOD? if so what dose?
> Also in your hulker bulker cycle you dont include Aromasin.  misprint?
> thanks




Adex is fine at .5mg eod and your all set


----------



## alexbodybuilder (Mar 5, 2012)

*advice please?*

i just started running a test enanthate cycle 600mg a week. its my first cycle, i was thinking of running tamox for 4 weeks but not sure how much to use?


----------



## duran7697 (Apr 18, 2012)

have a ? im gonna do sustanon 500 a week,deca 300 a week,and dbol 30 mgs  a day for four weeks...im a lil paranoid with gyno i have nolvadex and  arimidex just in case but say i do get gyno do i take AI till my cycle  is over or how does that work?


----------



## vanillaxxgorilla (May 29, 2012)

awesome stuff ive needed something like this thank you


----------



## stb1041 (Jun 24, 2012)

may I ask why no nolvadex is in any of your PCTs?


----------



## Thresh (Jun 25, 2012)

stb1041 said:


> may I ask why no nolvadex is in any of your PCTs?



What's pct?


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Tonkatough (Sep 2, 2012)

Great info!!!


----------



## Mister Business (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## astrosfan123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking at doing the wam bam cycle layout. Quick question regarding the dbol. I have tons of SD laying around to substitute it for but I thought prop was fast acting. Would SD be over kill or it will be ok


----------

